
Snapchat's 3D Bitmoji – Augmented-Reality Animations - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/14/movies/snapchat-3d-bitmoji-animation-augmented-reality.html
======
nextstep
Yeah, AR is going to find it’s first killer application in the next year or
two. But I doubt it will come from an established company like Snapchat unless
there’s some network effect that an AR-application needs to be successful.

~~~
aphextron
>Yeah, AR is going to find it’s first killer application in the next year or
two.

My money is on something like Nexar [0]. AR enhanced driving is going to save
commercial fleet operators incredible amounts of money while we're still
reliant on human drivers. Real level 3+ autonomy is still years away, but AR
HUDs are going to be huge very soon, and the mapping data they collect will
build the basis for those autonomous systems. MapBox just released their new
Vision SDK that does deep learning based AR locally on mobile devices that is
going to have some amazing applications too [1].

[0] [https://www.getnexar.com](https://www.getnexar.com)

[1] [https://blog.mapbox.com/vision-
sdk-d47486656821](https://blog.mapbox.com/vision-sdk-d47486656821)

------
ghostly_s
Immediately closed the article after clicking the link. What on earth is
NYTimes thinking embedding half a dozen auto-play videos with sound in this
piece?

------
pinarello
Is there any library for detecting clear area and tracking movement like in
Snapchat app?

~~~
casabarata
Apple’s ARKit

